# TextPrint XP or DyeTrans paper



## girlytee (Nov 26, 2010)

Hi, 

I was wondering if anyone has used TextPrint XP heat transfer paper? And how about DyeTrans High Res sublimation paper? 

Anything we should watch out for when using sublim inks with these or other compatible papers? 

thanks much


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

I would guess DyeTrans paper is TextPrint paper. In dye sublimation vendors seem to rename products and sell them. The Dyetrans printers are Epson printers, the Graphics One printers are Mutoh printers, etc. 

Beaver TextPrint paper is a quality paper. The tacky version of their paper will completly eliminate ghosting.


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

Our Dyetrans paper is a very low dot gain
paper with good release properties. It is
a better hard substrate paper than others. But
makes a good general purpose release paper.

The texprint xp paper is a better soft substrate
paper but works fairly well as a general purpose
paper. 

Our instructions generally specify which
one we feel is best.


----------



## Coastalrich (Jun 24, 2009)

Both TextPrint XP HR and TexPrint Thermo Tack (Tacky) papers are very popular choices for wide format sublimation. The Tacky paper has a little better release and the heat-activated adhesive does prevent ghosting from fabric shrinkage when you press the garments.

TexPrint XP HR is more suited for hard substrates.

Depending on your profile that you are using with SubliM ink then your colors may shift by switching paper. Check with your ink supplier to see if they have a good profile for your inks and the TexPrint paper. 

Tacky paper is available in rolls 24" and wider and the regular TexPrint HR is available in both rolls and sheets.

Rich
Transfer Paper, Heat Press, Heat Transfer Vinyl, Sublimation - Coastal Business


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

Coastalrich said:


> Both TextPrint XP HR and TexPrint Thermo Tack (Tacky) papers are very popular choices for wide format sublimation. The Tacky paper has a little better release and the heat-activated adhesive does prevent ghosting from fabric shrinkage when you press the garments.
> 
> TexPrint XP HR is more suited for hard substrates.
> 
> ...


 
Rich,

With all the issues reported over the years with ghosting just curious why Beaver does not offer tacky for the desktop market (sheets). it is almost as crazy as Sawgrass not selling Sublim to the desktop market.


----------



## Coastalrich (Jun 24, 2009)

Mark,

The word I have from Beaver is that the tacky coating on the paper does not work well in sheet fed printers. The tack on the paper will not enable the sheets to slide well so they will jam in the printers. We have asked for the sheets but they have no plans to convert that paper down.

As far as Sawgrass being crazy - well - that speaks for itself


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

We continue to work on a cut sheet tack
paper.


----------



## girlytee (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks, so much everybody!!


----------

